# Polygone zeichnen in Eclipse



## guest_13 (31. Mrz 2006)

Hallo ihr hilfsbereiten Menschen!

Ich hab mal wieder ein Anliegen an Euch. Ich möchte gerne ein Java-Applet das ein Polygon ausgibt erzeugen, nur schaff ich es mal wieder nicht so richtig. Könnt Ihr mir helfen???

Hab mir folgendes überlegt:

Polygon p = new Polygon();
p.addPoint(...);

Diese Befehle könnt ich doch nutzen oder? Aber muss ich zuvor dafür noch was deklarieren??? Und vor allem - ich habs ja schon probiert - wo muss ich das einsetzen (im public classic paint oder init)???? Und wie male ich dann das Polygon, dh. was muss ich bei dem Befehl g.drawPolygon(); in die Klammer setzen???

Bitte helft mir doch - möchte es wirklich gerne zustande bringen!

Was muss ich also jetzt wo deklarieren???

Ich danke Euch schon mal im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
guest_13


----------



## Redfrettchen (31. Mrz 2006)

1. Eclipse != Java
2. classic ist kein modifier.
3. Lies dir erstmal die Grundlagen durch, bevor du mit sowas anfängst.


----------



## Gast (13. Apr 2006)

Eclipse != Java ????
wtf??

ist eclipse also Kobald oder was!??!?!?!? oder c??? oder c++???
nur so ne frage -.-
Eclipse wird schon java sein


----------



## AlArenal (13. Apr 2006)

Eclipse ist in Java geschrieben worden, aber wenn du ein Applet entwickeln willst, in welchem du ein Polygon ausgibst, dann gibst du das nicht in oder mit Eclipse aus. Von daher ist Eclipse != Java.


----------

